# Netflix streaming pal eyeIO brings more pixels with 4K, 10-bit StudioRes video



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Netflix streaming pal eyeIO brings more pixels with 4K, 10-bit StudioRes video*

Excerpt:

"Remember eyeIO? Its software took over the encoding chores for Netflix awhile back, reducing the required bandwidth enough that it no longer needed the "X-High" option for 1080p video. Now, the company has launched its second-generation of that technology with a new StudioRes option that'll stuff 4k, 10-bit, 4:2:2 video onto the latest UltraHD screens like Sony's $25k 84-inch XBR model."

Full Story Here


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

So what does this really mean to the average user like me? Does that mean I can get an HD picture with a lower download speed?


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

dcbag said:


> So what does this really mean to the average user like me? Does that mean I can get an HD picture with a lower download speed?


Well I guess no one knows the answer or cares one way or the other to answer.


----------

